# AKC Agility PACH Title Press Release



## sammydog

Press release came out today, clarifies some things regarding the new PACH title. The big one is it is NOT replacing the PAX. You can earn both titles. A friend also emailed and found out that when they retroactively do the points there will be multipliers for 1st or 2nd place... 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Date: March 11, 2011Contact: AKC Communications
Phone: 212-696-8228 
Email: [email protected]

*AMERICAN KENNEL CLUB INTRODUCES PREFERRED AGILITY CHAMPIONSHIP TITLE*

-- New Title to Take Effect July 1, 2011 --

New York, NY — The American Kennel Club® (AKC®) is pleased to introduce the new Preferred Agility Champion title (PACH). Created as a way to recognize the superior performance, speed and consistency of AKC’s preferred agility competitors, dogs must achieve a minimum of 750 championship points and 20 double qualifying scores from the Excellent B Preferred Standard class and the Excellent B Preferred Jumpers with Weaves class to obtain this prestigious championship.

“The Agility department is thrilled to be able to implement the Preferred Agility Champion title almost two years ahead of the original scheduled start date,” said AKC Director of Agility Carrie DeYoung. “The Preferred Championship is designed to recognize the excellent quality of dogs and handlers that are exhibiting in our Preferred Agility program at the top level.”
The PACH title is a prefix title and is retroactive, so any dogs that earned the title prior to July 1st, 2011 will be “grandfathered” in and will automatically have PACH added to their AKC name in the AKC computer system. Exhibitors will not need to request this to happen. Owners who wish to obtain a title certificate for dogs that earned the title prior to July 1st will need to order one by calling Customer Service at (919) 233-9767. 
The dogs that earn the title from July 1st onward will automatically be mailed a certificate. The retroactive points will be based on the new point schedule as of July 1st, 2011 that will earn all dogs 1 point per second under the Standard Course Time. There will not be any point multipliers applied at any time for the points earned toward the PACH title. 
More about the PACH: 

There are no changes to the PAX title and both the PAX and the PACH will exist. PAX and PACH titles may be earned from the same set of double qualifying scores (although they may not be achieved on the same dates, depending on when the 750 points for the PACH are earned).One point is awarded for each full second under the Standard Course Time. (No partial points are awarded.)

Dogs earn points from the Ex B Preferred Agility Class and/or the Ex B Preferred Jumpers With Weaves Class.

Qualifying with scores of 100 in both the Ex B Preferred Agility Class and the Ex B Preferred Jumpers With Weaves Class on the same day equals one double qualifying score (2Q).

The PACH title points and 2Q’s progression will be able to be viewed in the AKC online store reports after the title’s implementation.

Requirements General Scoring: A dog does not have to obtain the Master Excellent Preferred title (MXP) or the Master Excellent Jumpers With Weaves Preferred title (MJP) prior to achieving scores that will count toward their Preferred Agility Championship title (PACH). A dog need not be in both “B” classes in order to start accruing PACH points. Any score of 100 (clear round) obtained in the Excellent B Preferred classes will count towards both the dog’s Preferred Championship requirements, and the dog’s MXP/MJP titling requirements.

Titles: The PACH title initials will be followed by a numeric designation indicating the quantity of times the dog has met the requirements of the PACH title as defined above, e.g., 1500 PACH points and 40 2Q’s =PACH2.

For more information, visit www.akc.org/events/agility or download a copy of the Regulations for Agility Trials.


###

The American Kennel Club, founded in 1884, is a not-for-profit organization which maintains the largest registry of purebred dogs in the world and oversees the sport of purebred dogs in the United States. The AKC is dedicated to upholding the integrity of its registry, promoting the sport of purebred dogs and breeding for type and function. Along with its nearly 5,000 licensed and member clubs and its affiliated organizations, the AKC advocates for the purebred dog as a family companion, advances canine health and well-being, works to protect the rights of all dog owners and promotes responsible dog ownership. More than 20,000 competitions for AKC-registered purebred dogs are held under AKC rules and regulations each year including conformation, agility, obedience, rally, tracking, herding, lure coursing, coonhound events, hunt tests, field and earthdog tests. Affiliate AKC organizations include the AKC Humane Fund, AKC Canine Health Foundation, AKC Companion Animal Recovery and the AKC Museum of the Dog. For more information, visit www.akc.org. 

AKC, American Kennel Club, the American Kennel Club seal and design, and all associated marks and logos are trademarks, registered trademarks and service marks of The American Kennel Club, Inc.
To become a fan of the AKC on Facebook, go to American Kennel Club | Facebook. To follow the AKC on Twitter, go to American Kennel Club (akcdoglovers) on Twitter.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Pardon my newbie question. Does this mean that if you Q w/100 in both Exec B Std and JWW on the same day, you can quadruple dip towards an MXP, MJP, PAX, and PACH titles?


----------



## sammydog

That is exactly what it means 

Just like now you can triple dip if you get a Double-Q in Exc B JWW and Std you will be earning for your MX, MXJ and MACH all at the same time.


----------



## Augie's Mom

sammydog said:


> That is exactly what it means
> 
> Just like now you can triple dip if you get a Double-Q in Exc B JWW and Std you will be earning for your MX, MXJ and MACH all at the same time.


WOW!:--big_grin:


----------



## Selli-Belle

I assume the championship points are seconds under Preferred SCT as it is in the MACH?


----------



## sammydog

I would assume that as well. It should always be the Standard Course Time for the class that the dog is in.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Since it goes into effect on July 1, the same time the multipliers disappear we won't get that benefit BUT dogs who retroactively earned their PACH points can get the title by request or so I understand. I seriously doubt Belle would have ANYWHERE near the necessary 750 points. However she does have a bunch of 1sts and 2nds so if the multipliers were used....maybe. 

I am glad both PAX and PACH are available. There would be no way I could have campaigned Belle for the PACH, she just is not fast enough. Why we went preferred in the first place. However I am very grateful the AKC is doing more for the preferred dogs. I also think the mind set of preferred is swinging to not being a second class division. Something I never understood, I mean agility is supposed to be fun, if the dog is struggling with the higher jumps for whatever reason, it is not having fun right? I hear a lot of people talking about moving older dogs down to preferred now that it gets a chance at Nationals.


----------



## BayBeams

A question from someone who is mostly clueless about agility, are lower jump heights the only difference in preferred? Just curious...


----------



## sammydog

You also have more time in preferred. I think that is about it...


----------



## Maxs Mom

Correct, the dog jumps one jump height lower than they measure to jump. So Belle measures to jump 24", and jumps 20", and they get 5 extra seconds. So the 20" preferred dogs get the same time the 24 & 26" dogs now get. 

SO if you have an older dog, who still has some zip but needs the lower jumps you could have some decent PACH points. However what I see, the older dogs have slowed down... a bit. Of course last year at Nationals the border collies took the preferred title. Probably because they could.


----------

